# 1911s anyone ?



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I didn't go out of my way to get this one, taking on a trade. Grips would make General Patton
flip in his grave. Still it ain't plastic.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)




----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Eeh ha I gots me a little gold horse...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with the iconic Colt Symbol personally, but then again, I like guns that are not recycled panty hose.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would have no trouble adding that gun to my Colt collection.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> I would have no trouble adding that gun to my Colt collection.


pervert


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

I think my combat commander 38 super is pretty just the way it is. I bought it new in the seventies, it's hardly been shot except for dispatching a few groundhogs and *****!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Didn't end up taking the 1911 on trade, it just didn't look right, to flashy for my taste. I ended up
taking a 25-5 45 Colt 6" barrel.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

38 super 1911's are flat out amazing! Nice pistols in this thread but I agree on the first colt being too flashy.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

MIGHTY said:


> 38 super 1911's are flat out amazing! Nice pistols in this thread but I agree on the first colt being too flashy.


I don't know much about guns but it is supposed to shoot flatter with more penetrating power than the 45. It was the preferred round in the gangster days because it would pierce body armor, car doors and cylinder blocks!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I've wanted one for a number of years but always find something else I have to have to spend my money on. One of my best friends dads has 2 colts in 38 super and I've tried to make trades with him multiple times but the guns he was interested in I was too attached to. How's the price of ammo these days for 38 super? Still astronomical?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I am looking into buying one of the new Wiley Clapp Government model 38 supers. I have shot one and it's awesome. I have only bought ammo once as part of the deal but it was about .50 a shot. I bought a thousand rounds fiocchi a while back for 375 dollars which saved a little money. If your buying by the 50 pack they are expensive. I still prefer to carry a .45 but I like the .38 Supers. Once I buy one and put over a thousand rounds through it, it may prove itself as a worthy carry gun. My Wiley Clapp Commander has over 3000 rounds through it without a malfunction of any kind. I even shoot 200gr SWC and she eats them right up.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I always thought the Sig 357 auto was a modern 38 super, does anyone have any first hand comparisons of the two?


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

My 1911s




__
Longhorn


__
Aug 7, 2017


__
2







Here's my pair. Big brother & little brother. The Ultra is my EDC.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Of course if you're gonna do Colt, it's kinda hard to beat an SAA




  








Colt .45 3rd Gen SAA




__
Longhorn


__
Aug 7, 2017











  








Colt SAA with El Paso Saddlery holster




__
Longhorn


__
Aug 7, 2017


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 242399
> I didn't go out of my way to get this one, taking on a trade. Grips would make General Patton
> flip in his grave. Still it ain't plastic.


Patton had Ivory handles on a revolver, you did the right thing in passing it up. To quote General Patton "Only a pimp would carry a pearl handled firearm"


----------



## Leatherman835 (Oct 7, 2017)

Longhorn said:


> My 1911s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi and how ya doing? I see you have a Kimber Ultra Carry in there. I have one too and I'm wondering how yours does with the Barnes ammo you have? I've had trouble with feed issues running just about anything that doesn't have a profile closely resembling ball ammo.


----------



## Leatherman835 (Oct 7, 2017)

Here's my Ultra Carry with Ed Brown mainspring housing and extended magwell. Also added Trijicon sights.

I don't know if the picture shows up. I can see it if I try to edit the post but not just when viewing the post.


----------



## Leatherman835 (Oct 7, 2017)

I figured out how to add photos. Waiting approval.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Leatherman835 said:


> Hi and how ya doing? I see you have a Kimber Ultra Carry in there. I have one too and I'm wondering how yours does with the Barnes ammo you have? I've had trouble with feed issues running just about anything that doesn't have a profile closely resembling ball ammo.


How many rounds have you run through that Ultra? I didn't have any issues with mine, but I did initially with my Custom. It hated Freedom Munition's FN 200 gr ammo. After about 200-300rounds of 230 gr RN, things smoothed out and it'll eat most of what I feed it now. I don't run the Barnes too often as it's a little spendy, but that which I have, has cycled fine.


----------



## Leatherman835 (Oct 7, 2017)

Longhorn said:


> How many rounds have you run through that Ultra? I didn't have any issues with mine, but I did initially with my Custom. It hated Freedom Munition's FN 200 gr ammo. After about 200-300rounds of 230 gr RN, things smoothed out and it'll eat most of what I feed it now. I don't run the Barnes too often as it's a little spendy, but that which I have, has cycled fine.


Hundreds and hundreds. Traditional hollow points won't feed. I got it used and it only had the one factory magazine. It would actually hang up sometimes with a full load of ball ammo. I would have to load only 6 rounds. I ordered two of the Kimpro TacMags and no issues since with a full magazine but I still don't use hollow points because they're a little sketchy. I've tried a few other things like Corbon Powrball and even the newer Arx Inceptor by Polycase. Those are fine but the Arx is also pricey. I'd like to try something else and the Barnes is one that's been on the list. I wouldn't be using it a lot either but enough to be sure it feeds and cycles.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Leatherman835 said:


> Hundreds and hundreds. Traditional hollow points won't feed. I got it used and it only had the one factory magazine. It would actually hang up sometimes with a full load of ball ammo. I would have to load only 6 rounds. I ordered two of the Kimpro TacMags and no issues since with a full magazine but I still don't use hollow points because they're a little sketchy. I've tried a few other things like Corbon Powrball and even the newer Arx Inceptor by Polycase. Those are fine but the Arx is also pricey. I'd like to try something else and the Barnes is one that's been on the list. I wouldn't be using it a lot either but enough to be sure it feeds and cycles.


Might try some Hydra Shoks or Golden Sabre HP's. Those are what Kimber recommends out of the Ultra's after about 500 rds of ball ammo.
For what it's worth, these cycle best of all HP's in most all my 1911's. Must be the slightly rounded edges on the projectile just prior to the HP better letting them feed on the steep feed ramps.
Also, you can take a dremmel with a felt tip and some Flitz polishing compound and polish the feed ramp which can help considerably.


----------



## Leatherman835 (Oct 7, 2017)

fastwater said:


> Might try some Hydrashocks or Golden Sabre HP's. Those are what Kimber recommends out of the Ultra's after about 500 rds of ball ammo.
> For what it's worth, these cycle best of all HP's in most all my 1911's. Must be the slightly rounded edges on the projectile just prior to the HP better letting them feed on the steep feed ramps.
> Also, you can take a dremmel with a felt tip and some Flitz polishing compound and polish the feed ramp which can help considerably.


Good idea on the polishing, it could use it. Are you saying the Barnes have cycled best or the others you mentioned? Thanks for your advice here!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Leatherman835 said:


> Good idea on the polishing, it could use it. Are you saying the Barnes have cycled best or the others you mentioned? Thanks for your advice here!


The Hydra Shoks and Golden Sabres have cycled best.
The Hydra Shoks have proven themselves to the point that they are the only thing I carry in my Para LDA. They just don't fail in that pistol and are just as reliable in the others. The Sabres cycle great as well but seem a bit dirtier.
Also enjoy the Hydra Shoks out of 40cal.,9mm, Makarov and 380.

Have looked at the shape of the Federal HST bullet and have been going to test them out but have never got around to it. I think they may be worth a try also...and, unlike the Hydra Shok projectiles, you can readily buy the HST's for reloading.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You may want to look into getting Wilson Combat mags the kimber mags are just ok. I think you would also be better off owning a Colt but that may not be an option.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have been thinking about your issue and your extractor may have too much tension on it. If you remove the extractor halfway and give it a little push towards the right side of the gun it will loosen the tension. It takes almost no pressure because the extractor is very thin metal. If you have never done it, maybe you want to have a gunsmith do it. You may also find something useful on YouTube. If you take your slide off and put a round against the breach the extractor will grab the round. Turn the slide over with the round in it. The round should stay secured unless you shake it a bit. The live round should fall out with just a little movement. If the round stays in the extractor is too tight. It's hard to describe in a post but it does sound like you have an extractor issue. I am not a qualified gun smith and everything I just said is to be done at your own risk. I watched my grandfather adjust 1911 extractor tensions many times and that's how he taught me.


----------



## Leatherman835 (Oct 7, 2017)

laynhardwood said:


> I have been thinking about your issue and your extractor may have too much tension on it. If you remove the extractor halfway and give it a little push towards the right side of the gun it will loosen the tension. It takes almost no pressure because the extractor is very thin metal. If you have never done it, maybe you want to have a gunsmith do it. You may also find something useful on YouTube. If you take your slide off and put a round against the breach the extractor will grab the round. Turn the slide over with the round in it. The round should stay secured unless you shake it a bit. The live round should fall out with just a little movement. If the round stays in the extractor is too tight. It's hard to describe in a post but it does sound like you have an extractor issue. I am not a qualified gun smith and everything I just said is to be done at your own risk. I watched my grandfather adjust 1911 extractor tensions many times and that's how he taught me.


I know the method you mention. I have considered this as well and have done as you suggest here. For what it's worth, it's the older design with external extractor, but I've considered the tension in the past but it checks out. 

The gun runs smooth and it's been totally reliable with what I have but what I have isn't always easy to find and I have to order it. I'd rather find a reliable load I can find on shelves. But since some maintenance on the gun and going with the Kimber magazines, it has functioned 100% reliably for hundreds of rounds. Worst case scenario I could just carry ball ammo. But I'd rather find a 100% reliable hollow point.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Have you ever tried the WIN 1911 hollow points


----------



## Leatherman835 (Oct 7, 2017)

laynhardwood said:


> Have you ever tried the WIN 1911 hollow points


I have and those were terrible. But I'm not positive I've tried them since going to the Kimber magazines.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Pfffttt!!! Patton never had a cutie to put on his pistol's grips...


----------



## Leatherman835 (Oct 7, 2017)

CF40EA4B-B360-48E3-B136-A3A49C242CA1




__
Leatherman835


__
Oct 8, 2017












  








IMG_2093




__
Leatherman835


__
Oct 8, 2017


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have never had an issue with any ammo I have tried so I was just throwing that option out there. I personally like the Winchester Ranger T 230gr. Hopefully you get it figured out sooner than later.


----------



## Leatherman835 (Oct 7, 2017)

I have a couple other things I may want to do with it. I'd like to get the Ed Brown concealed carry grip safety and the one piece mainspring housing/magwell extension. The one I have now is a two piece deal and the new ones are a little more beveled and rounded off at the edges and corners. I also want to replace the flat spring in the grip.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Picked this up recently at a fair price. This 70 series was nib. It's a 70B prefix. So end of the run. Nothing special. It was begging to be shot. So I obliged. Just as it was meant to do. Great shooter.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I like it. Nice pistol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice


----------

